# What plants will myst snails eat?



## genetics (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I have 2 live plants that I am quite excited about planting in my 5 gallon betta tank. This tank also has a nice mystery snail.
I am interested in knowing whether this mystery snail will damage my plants??
One of the plants is a java fern. I forgot the other name, but has long, very thin green leaves. I see this plan in every LFS.
Anyways, would a mystery snail destroy such plants?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

mystery apple snails usually do not eat live plants. they will eat the dead, decaying leaves, but not the live healthy plants. you should actually be supplimenting the snails diet with some blanched veggies tied to a rock, or algae wafers.


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Mystery snails come in several varieties. If you have the cana variety, it will think you have just given him his own personal salad bar. Same is true for the Giant Columbian Rams, they are usually striped. Brigs won't bother any of your plants except for the dead & dying leaves.


----------



## genetics (Mar 21, 2006)

Thats good to hear.... I was worried my plants would be eaten by the mystery.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

Although they aren't the same snail, I haven't had any problems with "pest"(pond and ramshorn) snails eating java fern. They seem to love hygro and banana plants though.


----------

